# Film & TV Music Salary and Rate Survey



## ryanstrong (Feb 16, 2016)

This is old 2011-2012 but I found some points interesting. So for those who haven't seen this have a look...

*Film Music Magazine 2011-2012 Film & TV Music Salary and Rate Survey*
http://filmmusic.net/memberarea/ftvmusicsurvey.pdf

A bit of the interesting part...

*FILM & TV






TV ADVERTISING





VIDEO GAMES



*


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 17, 2016)

2016 figures are probably 50% of these numbers, IMHO.


----------



## Neifion (Feb 17, 2016)

The highest rates I've been offered so far have been from stage musicals.


----------



## AllanH (Feb 18, 2016)

That's a great find. There is lots of interesting information in the document Ryan linked, including who pays for the costs of orchestra etc.


----------



## kkproductions (Feb 19, 2016)

The numbers for TV ads and indie features appear to be accurate, from my recent experiences.


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 20, 2016)

AllanH said:


> That's a great find. There is lots of interesting information in the document Ryan linked, including who pays for the costs of orchestra etc.


Wether or not the numbers match perfectly to current day trends it's at least good to see how things can work! Glad that you found it interesting as I did too.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Feb 21, 2016)

A more recent survey can be found here:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/film-composers-survey-short-very-important.51177

Btw, I'm surprised that nobody created a survey on the VI-C forums, since those surveys seem to be rather popular.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 21, 2016)

I think that you'll find that people either are shy about how much they earn, like to share, or like to share but are usually lying, the reality being somewhat less. The first category is fair enough, but you will never know which of the other two categories is the correct one.

D


----------



## zvenx (Mar 28, 2017)

https://www.berklee.edu/sites/default/files/Music%20Careers%20in%20Dollars%20and%20Cents%202016-rh.pdf

may be useful if someone else finds this link searching one day.
rsp


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for that excellent resource!


----------



## zvenx (Mar 28, 2017)

Most welcome Ned.
rsp


----------

